# Donor eggs and surrogacy



## HappyAmbler (Oct 2, 2014)

Hi

I'm hoping someone with some experience might be able to point me in the right direction, as I don't really know where to start...

In a nutshell - I have unexplained infertility. I have lots of eggs and we make lots of embryos but have v low blast conversion (7 rounds of IVF). I have never been pregnant - not even a chemical. We decided to try donor eggs and the embryos didn't stick (3 transfers of 2 good quality blasts each time) so it looks like I have an implantation issue too  My feeling is that this is connected to whatever is causing my poor egg quality, although obviously there is no way of knowing.

It looks like our last hope to have a baby is donor eggs and surrogacy. My amazing friend has offered to try to carry for us.

Our most recent cycles (OE and DE) have been at Serum in Athens. Ideally I would stay there as I know them, and they are cheaper than the UK. Although I've been told that due to my history (i.e. unexplained implantation failure) we're unlikely to be granted the required court order. Does anyone know if this is the case?

Can anyone suggest other European clinics I can have a look at for surrogacy with donor eggs?

Thanks so much. We've been doing this for so long and I'm so tired. Really thought DE would be the answer and I can't believe we're now in this situation after everything


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi, I am sorry to know your story. I can't help with personal experiences, but I searched on eggdonationfriends, and they list 14 IVF clinics: https://www.eggdonationfriends.com/clinics?search_treatment=surrogacy I came across positive reviews only on Intersono, but I hope the list will help you decide on your further treatments. All the best xx


----------



## HappyAmbler (Oct 2, 2014)

Thank you *miamiamo*


----------



## K jade (Aug 11, 2013)

Happy ambler  
So sorry your in this situation 

Its great your lovely friend has offered 2 carry for u. 
Id try reprofit, they treat couples who provide their own surrogate 
X


----------



## LJ82 (Jun 29, 2019)

I believe you can use Donor eggs with a surrogate with Dunya, North Cyprus. Try Dogus too.


----------



## HappyAmbler (Oct 2, 2014)

Thanks so much, both 

*K jade* - I'm so glad things worked out for you xx

Sorry for the slow reply - my coping strategy for my ridiculous level of barren-ness is denial - which includes not coming on here. But I need to get my ar*e (it changed it to booty   ) in gear and the current madness is prob a good opportunity to get my ducks in a row, even if we can't start anything immediately.

We've spoken to an amazing solicitor about the legalities. It made such a difference to talk about donor eggs/surrogacy as if it's a normal thing that people do every day!! Obviously, there are other major aspects to this - not least finding a clinic, donor and achieving a pregnancy (which seems like an impossible miracle to me!!) But even though the law isn't great in the UK, I'm genuinely not worried about it now.

Feeling so, so lucky to have my amazing friend who has offered to do this for us


----------

